# HUGE BRAGG!!! My GSD puppy on GOOD MORNING AMERICA!!!



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, congrats! I think that photo slide show is very clever.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

That is too cool!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That is so awesome!! That video is pretty cool.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I LOVE that video!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Very Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What a neat idea. Congratulations.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I SAW THIS!!!! How cool it was YOU!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

too cool !!!


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

We watched this video on youtube over and over and over..what a great idea!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats awesome!!! congrats!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

that is really cool! Such fun!

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw this, too! 

Very happy to be able to tell you, in person, what a great idea that was! I fully intend to steal it and do exactly the same thing when we get our fuzzball.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I have seen your video on you tube before and had always wished I did that time lapse pics of my girl.

Well deserved kudos to you and Dunder!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love everything Dunder


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thats the coolest video. congrats


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Someone put your video on facebook and I 'liked' it then! No idea you were also so smart that you were a member here!


----------

